# 7 month old ddb and OTB video



## stuh (Jul 31, 2011)

Quick video of my 7 month old bordeaux playing with our old tyme bully...best of friends now.Took a while but we got there in the end!

January 4, 2012 18:27 - YouTube


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

stuh said:


> Quick video of my 7 month old bordeaux playing with our old tyme bully...best of friends now.Took a while but we got there in the end!
> 
> January 4, 2012 18:27 - YouTube


Crikey he is huge. Dont appreciate it fully in stills, she looks so small to him now.
Where did that little puppy go, and the time!! Lovely to see them together.

Actually you may be able to offer some advice just going through it with a baby DDB so to speak. Another members just got one and a few worries, if you dont mind maybe you can help?

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/213115-no-party-cooper.html


----------



## stuh (Jul 31, 2011)

Yeah he has grown some...52 kilos now and still a baby! Heres the latest snap of him,that is a fair size sofa too!
I will take a look at that thread and see if I can help.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

stuh said:


> Yeah he has grown some...52 kilos now and still a baby! Heres the latest snap of him,that is a fair size sofa too!
> I will take a look at that thread and see if I can help.


I suppose there might be some more growth too? at 8mths Im assuming he hasnt finished?


----------



## stuh (Jul 31, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> I suppose there might be some more growth too? at 8mths Im assuming he hasnt finished?


lol..yep dont stop filling out until they are 2-3 years old.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

stuh said:


> lol..yep dont stop filling out until they are 2-3 years old.


You might want to think about getting a bigger sofa then so everyone else has somewher to sit!!:lol:


----------

